# Жжение в зубах и боль в глазах



## Сестричка (14 Май 2015)

Пожалуйста помогите понять что со мной! Все началось пять месяцев назад был стресс и бессонница. Постоянно была тяжесть в голове я думала это из-за бессонницы. Также по утрам шум в ушах который быстро проходил. Продолжалось это два месяца. Постоянно долго вертелась в кровати. Однажды не так повернулась оперевшись затылком о подушку тело повернула и возникла резкая боль в левой половине головы и за глазом. Боль сразу прошла. Утром появилась мушка в глазу офтальмолог сказал деструкция стекловидного тела. Через месяц после этого появилось ощущение сжатия под кожей слева головы . Сейчас беспокоит периодическая боль в левой затылочной области, в теменных областях, стреляющие боли в глазах больше к вечеру, и какое то жжение в зубах верхней челюсти.  Если немного протянуть за голову слева возникает резь в левой подзатылочной области. По рентгену нестабильность с2-с5  больше в с2-смещение назад на 2 мм и вперед на3 мм. По снимкус1-с2 без патологии хотя зуб не по центру. Оченьь страшно что это не пройдет, сейчас делаю актовегин, мексидол, витамины. Постоянно об этом думаю. Также есть гипоплазия правой позв артерии. Может быть что то сдвинулось в суставах шеи?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Май 2015)

Откуда узнали о гипоплазии правой позвоночной артерии?  УЗДГ проходили? Покажите рентгенограммы.


----------

